# Flasher in a Tender



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

"Nice. Kinda like hybrid postwar engine. As i said it looks good. If i saw the right tender, I think there are 3 holes at the back of the sheel. Im dont know if the holes would accomidate them but its something to consider. If not, the top would be nice " prr1361 quote.

I started another thread on lighting my Xmas Tender. I went with a switch and a nine volt battery. The last picture is a cheat I used the lamp from behind to show it off. The holes are 1/8th with 3 mm LEDs




















I am in the process of troubleshooting The capacitor had a bad solder. When it is done the green and red will alternate blinking.
I was missing a pin in the IC base. I soldered around it. RTV is drying now to hold the lights in.

This is the 41 flash rate set up. I used 330 ohm resistors since I am only using 9 volts and not 12. SO 3 LEDs, 5 resistors 1 capacitor. and the timer. Plus board, chip mount, battery holder,switch and wires. It does the trick.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*2412 Tender*

I finished up the 1130 tender that I will use with the 2412 engine.
For lettering I went to a scrapboking store and checked out their stickers. I was pleased. I got silver lettering. The sheets are actually stickers.



















OH NO I spelled it wrong!


Much Better.








The lettering is on clear squares. A snap to install.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should have left it as is and say it just came in from Mexico.

Looks good I like where you got the stickers from....a scrapbook store?
I don't think I ever been in one.

Now all you need is the rest of your custom cars behind it with Santa and the gifts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes a scrapbook store. My search for O Scale supplies is never ending. My wife is a stamper so I have been side track to this store for paper. At the time I was working on my paper houses and started looking at paper I could use as roofs etc. They had a wall of stickers. The counter lady thought it was funny when I walked in. Most husbands waited out in the car. :laugh:The lettering is 1/4 inch but I could not find anything smaller. It is dificult to find lettering that is not black. I use white rub on lettering for engine numbers.

Not to disappoint but all of my Xmas cars are all stock. I do have Santa and gifts.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Every time I see that "Flasher in a tender" heading, I keep expecting to see a lil plastic guy in a raincoat riding around on top of the tender....


----------

